# self support gear list



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

So I have a handful of self support kayak multidays on my to do list this summer and I was wondering what gear everyone brings along. I have only been on raft support trips in the past, and with space at a premium I was wondering what people have found is required gear and what can probably be left at home.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

depends on where you are going if you are planning multidays in CA then you don't need very much but if you are going to be doing cold weather multidays then you need more stuff.
Here is my list:
For warm weather:
40 degree sleeping bag (down is pretty light)
filter water bottle (only if water will be clear if not then need pump)
thermarest (the lighter the better)
sandles (no one likes sitting in camp in nasty ass creekin shoes)
one layer poly pro
food 
a tarp is not needed but is a nice insurance policy (sil-nylon tarps are $ but light)
stove (I have a lightweight snow peak and it works great)

For colder weather 
A warmer sleeping bag and I throw in a layer of fleece 
drysuit

I try to pack my stuff in my boat so the heavier stuff is near my seat and the lighter stuff is in the rear of the boat.

I just pack what I think I will use and try to get as light as possible because hiking and portaging become a lot harder with an 80 pound boat.
-Tom


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

I'd also add onto Toms list the following:

A bivy - $$$ but so much better than a tarp especially for those mid-August Salt trips where the bugs are out of control
An emergency first aid kit.... nuff said.
Space Blanket - can double as a makeshift firepan.

and if you're going to be portaging a lot...a Kayak Sherpa


----------



## lotsawater (Nov 18, 2003)

Lief's Mom


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

bitchathane


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

Lief's mom obviously I was thinking more of something I might forget.


----------



## Mike Hartley (May 1, 2006)

What to bring will of course vary with whether its a permitted river with their requirements or not. In addition to the above I've added a couple of items from my list:

Extra breakdown paddle
Eucerin Plus for lotion
BD Megamid tent works well for 2 - 3 folks and is very lightweight
Small screen for filtering dishwater
Large collapsable water container for settling H2O if water silty.
Water filter or bleach
Groover - WAG bags work well w/ small/med dry bag. 

Some meal ideas:

Sundried tomatoes and packaged meats (fish) are great. Twizzlers rule! 

#1 – Multi-grain pasta (1 box) w/ pesto. Olive oil, sundried tomatoes; shrimp, zuchinini

#2 – Black beans (1 can), torts, red pepper, zuchini, crab, soy chees, gr chili. Great cold. No stove needed.

#3 – Cous Cous, Salmon pack, sun dried tomatoes, zuch, bl beans.

#4 – Annie Chun’s soy ginger noodles w/ salmon. Good but plain.

#5 Tasty Bites Jypor vegies. Very good but a little heavy. Heated with stove but could possible set in sun and do OK. 1 pack = 1 serving. No clean up.


----------



## MikeG (Mar 6, 2004)

You'd be amazed what you don't need, especially if you're used to rafting. It really does depend on the conditions though. Here's what I would add to the above.
I would recommend Golite's Lair 2 tarp but only if you're expecting a lot of rain. It packs down to the size of a grapefruit and easily sleeps three. There's even a bug net that integrates with it but it adds two times more bulk and weight. 
A good dry suit makes a big difference because your underlayers end up dry and therefore are good to go for camp or sleep. Less clothing needs to be packed. If its cold bring one of those puffy jackets that pack down really small. Regardless of the temp, bring a fleece hat.
Don't forget that you are way out there if things go badly so in addition to that 1st aid kit, bring some epoxy or appropriate boat repair materials. Also, don't forget the topos and compass in case you need to hike out. GPS is too heavy for something you probably won't use.
A lot of this depends on where you're going. Some fish hooks and line helped us out in Siberia when food was running a little low.
don't waste space on plates, cups and your dial-a-spice. In fact, if its going to be warm you could skip stoves and pots altogether for a short trip.
Finally, if its going to be a long, lonely trip, an inflatable companion also doubles as flotation.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

MINIMALISM RULES,for warm weather anyway.

fOOD= A FEW CLIFF BARS,PLANTAIN CHIPS STUFF YOURSELF BEFORE AND AT TAKEOUT

waterbottle w built in filter,iodine tabs tiny,small nylon strainer 50 cents wieghs nothing

SHELTER HAMMOCK W RAINFLY BUG NET,ULTRA MINIMALIST = HEFTY BAG MISERABLE BUT BETTER THAN NOTHING DRY POLY PRO PANT SHIRT SOCKS

tevas foot rot or crotch rot is a real potential problem

EXTRA PADDLE,BASIC SAFETY KIT;THROW BAG , ,BINERS,PULLEYS ,JUMAR IF YOUR GROUP HAS ROPE,SLINGS ARE VERY USEFUL WEBBING,COUPLE PRUSSIKS,FIG 8 ? VARIETY OF BAND AIDS NEO SPORIN

IF COOKING ESBIT STOVE AND FUEL PELLETS=TINY ,LIGHT .CHEAP ,LIGHTS WET,MESSKIT POT ONLY PUT DRYSOUP MIXES INSIDE SPORK,STRAIGHT RIVER KNIFE[CAN BE SHARPENED]

BUSHWHACK AREA NEED SMALL MACHETE IN GROUP


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

*what u going to run*

If you're doing rivers that the boat won't be on your shoulder much you can bring more. If you going to be humping it for miles or climbing steep nasty cliffs you want to go light as possible. Look at the weather before you head out a nice tarp can sleep 2-4 folks that way you can split some of the other stuff that has to go among the other boaters. In Idaho you should count on rain and cold, California is a crap shoot, same with the desert in the spring and fall. For self contained in Idaho I go with a blue kazoo bag, a light weight full length terma rest, a small coffee can with bailing wire for boiling water. If you need a fire pan use a disposable aluminum roasting pan. Ultra light some water purfication tabs or a small bottle of clorox. Otherwise a filter. Cup spoon, TP, head lamp, and most important of all a tarp. If it's cold use a dry suit. For food keep it simple just use stuff you can add hot water to. This is the extra stuff I carry. I also have a breakdown, rope, and first aid kit that lives in my boat. For packing I like to keep my bow a bit heavy and most of weight up close to my butt. I can do a week out of my boat and that's going with a supply of etoh, a book or two and some stuff that requires more than hot water to cook. If it's a longer trip or the boat will be on my shoulder more I make adjustments (everclear instead of vodka) Adjust the rest of it for the weather and trip length and how much you think the boat will be on your shoulder. 
Have fun 
yak1


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

My emergency kit that I carry everyday. Not the lightest. You could get by with just the duck tape probably but I have used each item and feel like it is the best tool for the job. I strap it to the pillar between my knees with the bottle on one side and by pin kit on the other so that it does not clunk around but I could reach in and get it even if my boat is pinned. 

This came up last year but some intelligent person came up with putting their emergency first aid kit in a nalgene. 
Outside
Duck tape 
sports tape

Inside:
For dislocations and splints
IBupropen
2 Cravats - triangular piece of cloth
Ace bandage or kling

for Anaphylaxsis 
Benedryl/Epinepherine

CPR 
One way valve 

Cuts
steri strips
Gore-tex band-aide stuff
gauze
Fabric Band aids
surgical shears
Gloves

repairs
drain plug
bolt and wing nut
aqua seal

Headlamp 
Lighter


I am sure there is more and you certainly could bring less.

Peter


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

oh yeah TP ,head lamp and extra batteries!Yak 1 everclear straight is brutal to impossible,whattaya take some country time dry mix ,cool aid?


----------



## stonefly (Feb 23, 2007)

*Some thoughts....*

I have been doing more and more multidays over the past few years. The biggest thing I learned was to buck up and buy some lightweight, kick-ass food. Mary Jane's Farm Organics has incredible food in bulk(re: less trash). The potatoes w/cheese and baco bits are great as is the chili mac among others. We bring blocks of excellent cheese, high end jerky, good coffee/cocoa, Probars etc., and plenty of good chocolate(I recommend a mix of the Endangered Species Bars. Organic, high cocoa content, great variety) 
The difference in cost versus the old ghetto ramen noodle style we used to roll with is about $25-30 per man for a three day trip. The reward is immeasureable. No more going hungry or wishing for this or that. The difference in weight is a coupla pounds and makes a nice counterweight in your bow. Just put the last day or two of grub up there and leave her be. Less tail stands for sure. 
I am a firm believer in ultralight, but not at the expense of a good time. And believe me, I have had it both ways...
Futa bags are the way to go on the drybags. Mine have lasted six seasons of abuse without one leak. 
Black Diamond Megamid has slept five on several occassions with the OR bivys on the outside. Excellent tarp, light and durable. You can string it between two trees or use driftwood for poles.
I like a Bivy sack with the tarp, preferably one that I can puff in and zip up tight. "Bag hits" are a great way to end the day and are the gateway to a long night of semi-lucid bearanoia...
Oh yeah, if you like booze, bring some. If you like herb, bring plenty, if you like tobacco, bring tons. The one thing I have really learned on the trips is that the extra few pounds only adds about 1-2% to the weight of your entire paddling set-up(you included) on the water. The difference between my old bare bones style and the recent voyages aboard the New Love Boat in the hard class V is about nil. If that tiny bit of extra sluggishness is gonna make you wreck, Captain Stubing should probably reconsider running that drop in the backcountry anyway. Another option that we have employed is to stop at the head of a tough stretch(if reasonable in length) and portage our gear downstream 'til it mellows. This allows for a good scout that day and a second look on the hike back to the boats in the morning. If its good to go, your light as a feather. If it is too much, your load is lighter... For some trips, this method may add a day or two. But that is a day or two out in the wilderness. Our biggest mistake on multidays has been not slowing down even further and relishing those fleeting moments of sweetness way back in somewhere immersed in the Big Secret. Hope this helps. Have fun out there.


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

Some good info in here. Here're a few thoughts I haven't seen mentioned: 

silnylon compression sacks. These are super light and surprisingly water resistent when new. Great for keeping your wet bivvy off your dry sleeping bag. Also really helps density of packing. 

Food -- if you take the time to premix sort and ziploc your meals, you'll save a lot of weight/space, generate less trash that has to be hauled out, and make food prep faster. You also get ziplocs every day, which are always handy, and if nothing else, make good trash bags. 

Sleeping pad -- the Big Agness air core are the lightest, cheapest, most comfy pads I've ever seen. You'll never use your thermarest again. Second best only to a paco pad.


----------

